# Histiocytoma concern...



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry, I don't even know what that is.

Is it serious? Must not be if it will resolve on it's own. I hope so. 

Hopefully someone else has dealt with this.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I also never head of it, sorry. Hope it heals up completely without surgery.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our Cody had a histiocytoma develop seemingly overnight on his trunk when he was fighting AIHA ( hemolytic anemia) and his immune system was so weakened. The vet thought that's what it was and I was also told that it should resolve on its own within a month or two. I made up the diluted OxyDrops solution and sprayed it 2-3 times daily and gradually it kind of scabbed over and fell off. His only lasted about 3-4 weeks. Hope you have the same result. BTW, he's never had another... knock on wood.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

They look worse than they are. They are almost always benign and painless. They are fairly common in young dogs under 3 years old. The head, ears and limbs are the most common locations for them to occur. They can literally pop up over night and usually go away without treatment within 2-3 months. 

The dogs are typically not concerned with them at all (unless they are on their legs and they find them and start to chew!) even though they will somtimes ulcerate. Our vet used to call them "button ulcers" because that is what they looked like. Usually button sized, usually ulcerated, always in very young dogs. 

You did the right thing by having it checked out at the vet, as any lump warrants looking into. Luckily your dog has something that will more than likely resolve on its own. Just give it time and keep it clean. Also, sometimes it may actually grow slightly larger before it goes away. So don't be too alarmed if it gets a little bigger. It shouldn't grow rapidly though. If his lump starts to double in size in a short period of time, obviously let the vet know.

_If _it doesn't go away on it's own in the next few months and it has to be surgically removed, don't worry. Depending on where it is on the ear, your dog may just have a little divet once it is removed.


----------



## Auretrvr (May 6, 2008)

*Thanks all, esp. AprilPa*

I very much appreciate your response. It does indeed look like a button. Right now I think it looks dry and as though it may have some cracking lines. The Tresaderm is oily and I think helps with the dryness. If it should ulcerate, can it still be treated until it resolves or is that the ballgame and surgery required?

I am surprised that so few of our forums folks have never heard of this. It does seem more prevalent in other breeds, but labs are listed and they seem so close to goldens.

I think I see your weather is very hot. Stay cool. We have 59 this morning. Finally the sun shines. The Iowa river is to flood at the levels of '93. We are in a good spot, but many people are evacuating. More rain predicted this week. 

Again, thank you!


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Auretrvr said:


> I very much appreciate your response. It does indeed look like a button. Right now I think it looks dry and as though it may have some cracking lines. The Tresaderm is oily and I think helps with the dryness. If it should ulcerate, can it still be treated until it resolves or is that the ballgame and surgery required?
> 
> I am surprised that so few of our forums folks have never heard of this. It does seem more prevalent in other breeds, but labs are listed and they seem so close to goldens.
> 
> ...


 
They usually do ulcerate. That doesn't mean necessary surgery. The vet will still usually wait it out as most of the time they do go away on their own. Sometimes the dog will find it and really start to dig, lick or chew at it (if it is somewhere they can reach). That may turn it into a big bloody mess and keep it going longer. In those instances the vet may decide to just go ahead and remove it and be done with it. But if your dog isn't messing with it, and it is behaving like a noral histiocytoma, most will let it run its course.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

As Aprilpa stated, they look worse than they are. And they do normally resolve on their own, even if they do ulcerate - often once they do it indicates the end of it. Most vets now choose to treat them conservatively and without surgical intervention, unless the dog has worried at it and turned it into an open wound.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I had a scotty who had a histiocytoma on her eyelid margin and it was treated with liquid nitrogen and went away. It's not totally painless (at least not in people) but quick and doesn't require anesthesia. Susan


----------



## goldenlvr33 (7 mo ago)

Auretrvr said:


> Henry is 12 mos now. He developed a large lump on his earflap margin almost overnight. Took him to the vet a week ago and he said it was a histiocytoma and may resolve on it's own in a couple of _months_. It has grown slightly, but we are keeping it clean and applying Tresaderm drops. It doesn't seem painful or itchy. For now it is the size of a small grape.
> 
> I'd love some moral support. Have any of you gone through this? I so hate to see him have to have surgery. It would likely leave quite a notch in his ear and he's such a handsome little dude.


Hello, 
I know exactly how you are feeling. We just had a biopsy done on our baby and got the results back today. It was a histiocytoma and the vet said it is benign and completely harmless. We are so thankful. I hope this helps ❤


----------

